# Amplificador Célula de Carga



## darea (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola a todos, hace mucho tiempo que no me paso por aqui por temas de trabajo. Ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo libre estoy retomando mi aficion por la electrónica.

Quería preguntaros como podría hacer un amplificador para una célula de carga con salida 2mv/V. 

Me explico, la célula proporciona una salida próxima a 0 mV cuando no detecta peso, y cercana a 20mV en su capacidad máxima cuando se alimenta a 10 voltios (10mv cuando se alimenta a 5v).

Me gustaría conectar esta célula a mi arduino y necesito amplificar esta señal para obtener una de entre 0 y 5v (o 0 y 3.3). Creo que con operacionales se podría realizar pero no sé como abordar el diseño.

¿Alguien puede orientarme?

Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## snowboard (Feb 17, 2009)

Podrías probar con un circuito "amplificador no inversor", con amplificador operacionales, revisa aquí:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/tutoriales/opamp41.htm

saludos


----------



## darea (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, me ha sido muy útil. He hecho una simulacion con el Software Tina TI de Texas Instruments y parece que funcionaría a la perfección con esa configuración.


----------

